# High frequency compression driver evaluation



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

I thought people around this forum might find this thread interesting: http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212240
Enjoy.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It was interesting...but not really applicable to us guys in car audio.


----------



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

Okay, I don't really follow horns in cars but I know there's a cult following 'round these parts, so I figured I'd share.

Out of curiosity why would these reviews not apply to car use?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

One reason would be size of the drivers...most of those drivers just can't fit in the car. Another is he is concerned with covering extreme distances...and we are not.

But it was a very interesting post.


----------



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

Those drivers look not much larger than a regular 4" speaker (at least the majority of them). Though I'm of the mind that sticking/fitting/cramming a HLCD into a car is a bit silly to begin with in such a space constrained area


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Uh...the smallest driver, the BMS 4552 is 3.3 inches across. That's the one to the far right. The 4rd from the right driver, the BMS 4550 is nearly 5 inches across. The EV driver all the way to the left is 9" across and 5.5" deep.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I love this part:



> What do you define as "pushing hard"? Are these levels one would approach in their living room or are we moreso talking about PA application?


Because after a few beers... what's the difference?


----------

